# Nina and Chloe's Puppies



## nar1122 (Sep 3, 2007)

As you may of heard, Nina and Chloe BOTH recently had puppies.
Here they are:

NINA PUPS, 1 WEEK:

















NINA PUPS, 3 WEEKS:









CHLOE PUPS, 1 WEEK:









I am wanting to keep one of the puppies. I am interested in these:

Nina's Pup:

















Chloe's Pup:


----------



## Alisha (Mar 11, 2005)

They're really cute I'd just keep them all


----------



## freedomchis (Jul 28, 2007)

omg i wished i lived over there they are so cute!!!!


----------



## Rah (May 3, 2007)

Aw there's a blue one! And a blue spotted one! *loves blues*

Homg, 5 puppies each is that? So many for a Chi! How big are the mothers? (weight wise) 

Although saying that, my pup's mom was a jack russell that wasn't big at ALL and she had 9 puppies!


----------



## nar1122 (Sep 3, 2007)

Yea, it's 5 puppies for Nina and 4 for Chloe. There is a second black one in Chloe's bed which is from another mom, but the mother only had that one puppy. It would put the mom in pain by having to much wasted milk that wouldn't be used by the one puppy.

Umm I dont know their weight. They are pretty medium sized. They are at my mothers, (she is the breeder) so I put them and the puppies in her care. When I get a chance, I will weigh them.

I am going to my mothers this weekend, so I will get updated pictures of the puppies!


----------



## BellaLina's Mom (Mar 16, 2007)

Awwwww............they are so cute! They're precious and gorgeous too.


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

Awwwww! Adorable!


----------



## lebecron (May 10, 2007)

Oh they are soooo gorgeous. I wouldn't be able to part with any of them!!!


----------



## sazzle1 (Mar 18, 2007)

Awwww, so cute and so many of them! Just lovely


----------



## Rubyfox (Jul 11, 2005)

awww wow lots of cute puppies.
I love blue's so I would go for that one...heehee
Goodluck in which one you decide on keeping, they are all gorgeous.


----------



## ~*Jessie*~ (Aug 8, 2007)

They are all soooo cute! I would choose the blue one as well


----------



## Jen (Sep 13, 2005)

gorgeous puppies :love7:


----------



## Jessbell (Apr 28, 2007)

_
Oh my goodness, what precious little darlings! Congratulations! Ten puppies huh?! Wow, your house is going to be mega hectic in a few weeks! lol  :lol:

x_


----------



## Dixie's mom (Jan 3, 2007)

The brownish color puppy is beautiful as are all the rest , congrats !


----------



## nar1122 (Sep 3, 2007)

Thanks guys!


----------



## Lucy is my Girl (Jul 4, 2006)

They are so cute!!!


----------



## cocochihuahua (Jun 2, 2006)

aw i cnat think of nething better than a house full of puppies!
Such lovely lil pups!


----------



## rachel (Jun 16, 2006)

Awww!! I love puppies! They're so cute!


----------



## Tammie_B (Nov 19, 2005)

Congrats - I am sharing your joy with my own litter delivered yesterday!

Tammie


----------



## *Tara* (Jun 15, 2006)

my goodness!!! 2 good sized litters at once! youre sure to be busy busy the next while!!! theyre all so very cute though


----------



## nar1122 (Sep 3, 2007)

Guess what....

I got tons more pictures this weekend. I will upload and post them later....

I just wanted to raise the anticipation...
LOL


----------



## nar1122 (Sep 3, 2007)

By the way, the puppies are even cuter. Their ears are starting to stand up and they play and wrestle and bark.

It's so cute


----------



## cocochihuahua (Jun 2, 2006)

aww cant wait to see!


----------



## Jenilyn (Sep 9, 2007)

i cant wait to see more photos!


----------



## nar1122 (Sep 3, 2007)

Okay, here are a few pictures: 
(nina's puppies are in the cardboard box, chloe's in plastic container)
--nina's are 5 weeks old chloe's are 3--




























chloe:





















there are lot more, that would take forever to post. here is the link to view them all:
http://s243.photobucket.com/albums/ff254/nar1122pets/Nina-Chloe--Chihuahas/puppies/


----------



## Jenilyn (Sep 9, 2007)

i want the little one with the polka dot on its head!!!!!


----------



## nar1122 (Sep 3, 2007)

LOL.


----------



## Taylor89 (Jun 20, 2007)

aww they're adorable. Do they all have the same father, because the litters look very similar. I know the mothers are related.


----------



## freedomchis (Jul 28, 2007)

aww they are even cuter


----------



## xxloopylucyxx (Aug 16, 2007)

aww how sweet are they!


----------



## nar1122 (Sep 3, 2007)

Yep, same father 
You are very good. LOL





Taylor89 said:


> aww they're adorable. Do they all have the same father, because the litters look very similar. I know the mothers are related.


----------



## chi_cutie26 (Sep 9, 2007)

Aww so cute! Thanks for showing us pictures!


----------



## MSBOOTS (May 4, 2006)

I would love to see some more pictures of the chocolate one in Nina's litter.
They are ALL gorgeous!


----------



## nar1122 (Sep 3, 2007)

Okay, _msboots_. 

I will get you pictures...

that one has the best personality, so far. Of course, Chloe's litter hasn't become very active yet, so we can't say that it has the best, yet.
I would love to keep it.
But, the chocolate is a male. And I don't really know if I want a male. It depends on how much he "wins me over". LOL

But, he is so playful, loveable, and very active....
so, we'll see how it goes.


----------

